
Don Eyles: Space Hacker [video] - f3f3_
https://spectrum.ieee.org/video/aerospace/space-flight/don-eyles-space-hacker
======
CodeTheInternet
V 21 N 1 E 101 E 107 E

V 25 N 7 E 101 E 200 E 1 E

V 25 N 7 E 105 E 400 E 0 E

V 21 N 1 E 1010 E 77 E

Does anyone know more details on what language this is, what the fix was, etc?

~~~
jhomedall
'V' here means 'verb', and 'N' means noun.

[https://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/ForDummies.html](https://www.ibiblio.org/apollo/ForDummies.html)

------
w8vY7ER
Great clip, thanks for sharing!

